# Leaving our little guy for the first time



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Today we are dropping Berkeley off at his new (and first) babysitter for the night as a test run before we are away for 10 days at the end of october. The only other time he has slept away from us was when he had pnemonia and had to stay at the hosptial for a night (im sure this wont be as traumatizing on us or him as that night was). 

Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to leave him? Typically when I leave the apartment I look at him and wave and say "see you later little buddy" and he just looks at me with a semi-confused look every time. I was thinking either that or giving him a good treat to distract him long enough for me to sneak out. Altough with the latter he might go searching around her apartment for me. I have a feeling either way he is going to panic because hes being left in a strangers apartment with someone he only breifly met once before.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Command stay and move away with purpose. Dog not human kid, LOL


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I dont know man, he acts like a lot of kids I know.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kiss goodbye, give the little dog a stuffed Kong.... on the way out, eye the sitter (I'm watching U) and leave


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I always say to Alma: be a good dog and take care of the house 
I hope she takes me seriously!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

He did fine, harder for us than him. He was super exited to see us when we picked him up through!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I always sneak out when dropping them somewhere (and sometimes at home if its just an hour or so). But when leaving them at home overnight I say 'see you later' so they know I'm coming back. They've learned the different between 'be right back' (ie getting the mail) and 'see you later'. But even just 24 hours apart and Penny acts like its been years upon reuniting.


----------

